# Need Help with a PTO engaging/Kicking out issue on my MF 165



## Bob Julian (Oct 11, 2018)

I am at the point of finding a Tractor Mechanic near Suffolk, VA. I have drained the oil repositioned the PTO Shifter into the slot (three times now). I read that the reason it kicks out of the engaged position may be due to a bad bearing. The shifter looks like it doesn't have much wear. Anyone out there have any opinions or a place I can take it to get repaired. An estimated cost of replacing the bearing would also be appreciated.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

With your tractor shut off, see if you can move the PTO shaft in and out by hand. If you can, it could very well be a bearing and or seal issue. If the shaft connecting the PTO shaft to your implement is too long or too short it could be putting pressure on the shaft causing it to move and consequently kick it out of gear. Is your PTO driveshaft to the implement well lubed and able to collapse or extend without any problems?


----------



## Bob Julian (Oct 11, 2018)

Thank you, I will go through the process of draining the oil and verify the PTO selector in in the slot. Then I will insure the PTO shaft to my bush hog is well greased. Hopefully, this will resolve the issue.


----------

